# Uber In-App Maximum Tip Is 20.00?!?



## MooderUber (Nov 30, 2017)

I recently had a PAX that tried to give me a 30 dollar in-app tip. He said the most that Uber allows in-app is 20 dollars?!? Is this true? I've never ride in an Uber as a PAX


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MooderUber said:


> I recently had a PAX that tried to give me a 30 dollar in-app tip. He said the most that Uber allows in-app is 20 dollars?!? Is this true? I've never ride in an Uber as a PAX


Two times the fare is the max in app.

They can add more via the email receipt.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This is the delivery forum. Uber forum is that-a-way ---->


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

Was this for an ubereats order?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The chances of seeing a $20+ tip on Uber is slim to none so not that big a deal


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Not many people are going to tip period (this is Uber after all), and all in all $20 is a pretty big tip in and of itself

That said, pax/Eaters should be able to tip as much as they want, all limiting a tip is going to do is discourage tipping in general


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Except for fübr black.
You can tip $100.00 there.


----------

